# R58 box size



## Mulsy250

Hi all,

Can anyone give me the approximate dimensions for the box the R58 comes in please? I was hoping to buy one on Monday from Bellabarista as I will be passing as I head north from London, but unfortunately my estate car has developed a fault and the car I'm now going to be using has a much smaller load space. I'm wondering if I'll be able to fit it in?!

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Dylan

Have you emailed Claudette at BB? They are usually quick to respond.


----------



## DavecUK

Ask em to not assemble the overbox for you (they come flat packed that way) and to give you the protective inner foam corners, then carry the machine in it's manufacturers box, which should fit on the back seat of most cars. You then still have the large outer to double box it if it ever needs shipping anywhere.


----------



## Wilko

Hi

i bought mine around 3 weeks ago so haven't got around to storing the box yet..

I can confirm its the box dimensions are 40 x 50 x 60 cm. I've got a mk7 golf and can confirm that it fits it the boot stood up just pushing the parcel shelf up a little.

this is the standard manufacturers box of course as the was no need to double box it when it's going in my own car!


----------



## Mulsy250

Evening all,

Many thanks for your comments and advice. We have a two seater so boot space is sparse and we have no back seats. We are going to head up anyway and try our luck. If we have no joy, I'm sure BB can arrange to courier it to us.

Thanks once again...


----------

